# Can you Asphalt over a Concrete Driveway?



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a long concrete driveway and parking pad that is cracking. I want to repair it but that would entail ripping out all the concrete and pouring an all new slab. Can asphalt be used over the concrete and how long should it last? Also how does asphalt hold up to salt and ice from cold weather conditions.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the concrete is failing and is cracked the pavement would soon do the same thing if it's not fixed first.
It holds up fine to salt, what do you think they use for roads up north.


----------



## Canucker (May 5, 2011)

We just walk in the tracks left by our dogsleds. Haven't you been up here, joe? :jester::laughing:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Canucker said:


> We just walk in the tracks left by our dogsleds. Haven't you been up here, joe? :jester::laughing:


Silly Canucker, That only works if you are wearing your snowshoes :wink:


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we did that all the time on conc highways in several states - just make the necessary conc repairs 1st,,, reference your existing joints & sawcut the conc over them - they will reflect up thru the overlay on their own if you do not,,, for the rest of your concerns, look at your city/cty/state roads - good luck !


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

itsreallyconc said:


> we did that all the time on conc highways in several states - just make the necessary conc repairs 1st,,, reference your existing joints & sawcut the conc over them - they will reflect up thru the overlay on their own if you do not,,, for the rest of your concerns, look at your city/cty/state roads - good luck !


A+++
We also use "Petro Mat" it looks like thick felt fabric,you adhere it to the concrete with hot liquid AC. Any asphalt guy worth his salt will know what you are talking about.
You may want to think about this long and hard, the prices of oil and the yearly maintenance involved you may be ahead of the curve replacing the concrete with concrete.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i've never seen petroMat used on anyone's residential d/w,,, you'd be more likely to find it spec'd on airports as it reduces the paver's mat thickness,,, sometimes we'd see it on a large commercial repave.

good comment re asphalt ( blacktop ) vs conc,,, imn-s-hfo  you're further ahead w/conc




or is that ' farther ' - never could remember the difference :whistling2:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

itsreallyconc said:


> good comment re asphalt ( blacktop ) vs conc,,, imn-s-hfo  you're further ahead w/conc
> or is that ' farther ' - never could remember the difference :whistling2:


You know what I meant or is that mean?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i'm not mean - that's jomama :laughing:


----------

